# Neuanfang



## Kournous (2. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte einen Neuanfang wagen auf einem RP Server, da mir jetzt nach 3 Jahren auf meinem Server das Kinder gequatsche auf die Nerven geht. Habe alle Klassen gespielt aber konnte sie nie richtig ausleben^^

Wäre nett von euch wenn ihr mir einen guten RP Server empfehlen würdet. Eine nette Gilde im Rücken wäre auch Top (eventuell mit welcher Rasse und Klasse ich gute Chancen habe auf genommen zu werden).
Also wenn ihr Tips habt nur raus damit, oder schreibt mich per PN an.



MfG


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (2. August 2011)

Der härteste RP-Server ist wohl die Aldor.

Ansonsten würd ich Forscherliga empfehlen und auf Allianzseite die Gilde "Tanz des Todes". Große Gilde, alle echt hilfsbereit. Regelmäßige Gildennevents, mit TS usw. Im Chat ist auch immer was los. Musste leider raus, zur Familie auf den Server. Aber bin immer noch am trauern. Die Gilde war echt super! 
(Allianz ist aber auf Forscherliga klar in der Überzahl, also nix für Horde, außer man wills schwer)

Mfg


----------



## Kournous (4. August 2011)

Bin jetzt mal auf "Die Aldor" wer also eine nette große Gilde hat darf mich gerne einladen. Name: Durzoth (Paladin) / Allianz . Würde mich freuen. Seite ist mir egal ob Ally oder Horde. Hauptsache RP wird betrieben.

MfG


----------

